# Homemade wheel cleaner



## pete79 (Feb 13, 2007)

If anyone can tell me what goes into wheel cleaner,I work in a lab and can lay my hands on a lot of chemicals. I've tried google but no luck:wall:


----------



## Andrew159 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ive heard there can be diluted hydrochloric acid if that helps


----------



## pete79 (Feb 13, 2007)

Andrew159 said:


> Ive heard there can be diluted hydrochloric acid if that helps


This does help thanks


----------



## jonnyboyctr (Nov 7, 2012)

look up ammonium thiocyanate, mercaptoacetic acid in ammonium citrate solition and there uses in low hazard cleaning solutions. ie iron X!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

For the cost of wheel cleaner vs the annoyance/danger or makin your own. I'd buy it.


----------



## pete79 (Feb 13, 2007)

Spoony said:


> For the cost of wheel cleaner vs the annoyance/danger or makin your own. I'd buy it.


think your right there,although it's not really about the money


----------

